# Growing Tent Build 1,000 WATT MH/HPS Switchable Journal



## KGB30

1.Grow Tent 4x4x7 Fire protective..

2.SunMaster Yield Hood with 2-6 inch .

3.1,000 watt Eye super HPS Hortilux bulb.

4.1,000 watt Sunmaster Cool Deluxe MH bulb.

5.1,000 watt MH/HPS Switchable Ballast.

6.HLC-3e 15 On-Delay with High Temperature Light shut down.

7.Temperature reader for inside or out side

8. Can-Fan  6H0-NJB

9. A Blizzard Fan to circulate the air.

10.Can-can Charco filter



Any ideal to improve please let me know ... Thanks for the visit brother & sisters of MP.


----------



## KGB30

Thanks for the visit..


----------



## KGB30

Pictures 11-14 
Thanks for the visit..


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Any ideal to improve please let me know


 
I'm guessing you just forgot to list this, but...

A couple of fans.


----------



## ChatNoir

Awesomeness!


----------



## KGB30

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you just forgot to list this, but...
> 
> A couple of fans.


 

I edited it. Thanks Buddie..


----------



## KGB30

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> Awesomeness!


 

How are your plants?


----------



## Elven

That is Awesome! cant wait for the first grow journal.


----------



## KGB30

Elven said:
			
		

> That is Awesome! cant wait for the first grow journal.


 
How are your plants doing?


----------



## andy52

hi,looks kinda like my tent,i can't really tell,bad eyes.except i have a 400 watt      i had coolin issues to start with.had to get a bigger blower.i got a 265 cfl hangin in the top pullin thru the charcoal filter,thru the reflector and out the top.got another blower outside at the bottom left drawing air from the ac into the tent.with a oscillating fan inside the tent.better watch the temps with the 1000 in there,jmo   good luck


----------



## KGB30

andy52 said:
			
		

> hi,looks kinda like my tent,i can't really tell,bad eyes.except i have a 400 watt i had coolin issues to start with.had to get a bigger blower.i got a 265 cfl hangin in the top pullin thru the charcoal filter,thru the reflector and out the top.got another blower outside at the bottom left drawing air from the ac into the tent.with a oscillating fan inside the tent.better watch the temps with the 1000 in there,jmo good luck


 

I appreciate you looking it over... Ya I need to run a heat test to see before I start growing...

Once the Sativas are done then I can grow inside.. Just getting ready..


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Lookin real good mang...


----------



## KGB30

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Lookin real good mang...


 

I appreciate the visit thanks.


----------



## occg.hydro

looks great KGB! Those bulbs are awesome. I've got one of those EYE hortilux bulbs & it's a monster! You might want to consider mounting that charcoal filter on the wall to save some space instead of having it on that stand. DEFINATELY run a heat test before you start plants in there. Make sure to do it on a hot day too so that you know what it's gonna be like when the temps outside start to climb. I'm in a *hot *area so I can't run a 1000 without an AC, but just cuz it doesn't work here doesn't mean that it won't work fine for you.


----------



## occg.hydro

I like that ballast, I might just have to go get one of those after the next harvest!


----------



## KGB30

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> I like that ballast, I might just have to go get one of those after the next harvest!


 

Ya I am going to do a test tomorrow to see what else I am going to need.. How can I mount it on the wall when its in a  grow tent and the walls are plastic in a grow... I know I don't need the filer in the veg state.

I am growing 6 plants shouldn't that be big enough friend.


----------



## occg.hydro

what's the frame made out of? you could probably secure it to the frame using metal back-strap or picture hanging wire. my mistake though, with 6 plants you should have more than enough room. it's probably better off like you have it. I forgot it was a tent.... sour diesel will do that 2 u! he he he he


----------



## KGB30

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> what's the frame made out of? you could probably secure it to the frame using metal back-strap or picture hanging wire. my mistake though, with 6 plants you should have more than enough room. it's probably better off like you have it. I forgot it was a tent.... sour diesel will do that 2 u! he he he he


 

Get this I went to the club to see whats new in right.. I payed a couple of months a go 290 Oz for sour diesel and now it's $350 for a oz.. Oh well thats why we grow.. I baught some red bull strain pur indica & man thats the stuff..lol


----------



## Elven

KGB30 said:
			
		

> How are your plants doing?



Trying to get my grow area together. Need to be discrete. kids and such, check out the build journal (link below) I will be starting the "build" this weekend.


----------



## KGB30

Elven said:
			
		

> Trying to get my grow area together. Need to be discrete. kids and such, check out the build journal (link below) I will be starting the "build" this weekend.


 

I posted on your thread .. A.I.D look at his thread Journal & 4U2smoke journal. and Puff Journal. Oh Mellissa journal & Megs.. They have some good grow.  My home boy Timmy is the bom for Hydro he is cool to ask lots of questions..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

yo kgb what up man. Nice tent you got going on man. Mines a little messier than yours with two 600's hanging in there.  Anyways, about how to hang stuff on the walls, go get you some grid or chicken wire and hang it up with zip ties. 

anyways,  I can't wait to see how everything gets growing.... not real hard to cool all them watts is it?

With the right equiptment and planning  you can pull off a nice run.  clean setup. What brand of tent did you buy? I hope for sure that yours is not made of PVC and made of PE like it should be.  IT's really important that you find out. 

Anyways,  have fun, tents are nice man, it's a room inside of a room and you can really mask any IR signatures with a tent. The walls of the room stay cool and the tent stays cool. NO WORRIES. 

Good job on the setup.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Also,  I would like to see the room running with the 1ker in there and a temp reading. Looks like it was lights out when you showed that reading. ANyways, nice setup...had to post twice.


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Also, I would like to see the room running with the 1ker in there and a temp reading. Looks like it was lights out when you showed that reading. ANyways, nice setup...had to post twice.


 

The can is fine for right now I am only growing six plants ..

Tent is fire protective.  

Ya I'll complete a test of the teps tomorrow  friend & see what else I need to buy...

I planted the beans &  started A JOURNAL ON THEM. So three more days they should sprout.. Links below Buddha cheese,Thai,Bubble Gum.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

you say tent is fire protective, but that's not what i asked... what is the material exactly and who made it. I bought a HomeBox. There were problems with other brands being made out of pvc,  and when the light hit em the liners were emitting gases that were killing the plants and making people sick. 

Be SURE you don't have a sick tent that someone was just trying to rid themselves of. Just trying to look out for ya.


----------



## someguy

nice man, looks like a winnin setup


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> you say tent is fire protective, but that's not what i asked... what is the material exactly and who made it. I bought a HomeBox. There were problems with other brands being made out of pvc, and when the light hit em the liners were emitting gases that were killing the plants and making people sick.
> 
> Be SURE you don't have a sick tent that someone was just trying to rid themselves of. Just trying to look out for ya.


 
Oh no buddie I appreciate your advice & I'll look into for sure thanks again...  I'll a ge t back to ya ok buddie with a update..


----------



## KGB30

someguy said:
			
		

> nice man, looks like a winnin setup


 
I appreciate the kind words..

All I have to do is run a heat test and then I'l know what I need to emprove on..


Whats a good fire protective white paint...


----------



## andy52

i've got my filter hangin up top on the extra hangin bars that came with the tent.works good.i used cord tied around the filter.works good.good luck with the heat test


----------



## fragglemills

great set-up KGB you've got it all sown up mate


----------



## KGB30

fragglemills said:
			
		

> great set-up KGB you've got it all sown up mate


 

Thanks buddie for the visit...

I just have to do a heat test to day. it's getting hot enough already..


----------



## KGB30

Ok I tested the tent & its at 92 degrees in side.

hear is some pictures 0-4:hubba: 


Let me know what ya think.

Thanks for the help & I value your opion...


----------



## Elven

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I posted on your thread .. A.I.D look at his thread Journal & 4U2smoke journal. and Puff Journal. Oh Mellissa journal & Megs.. They have some good grow.  My home boy Timmy is the bom for Hydro he is cool to ask lots of questions..



Thanks alot I will keep that in mind.


----------



## KGB30

RH is water in the air ... The bible states 40 to 80 Rh and for heat 85 degrees anything over is heat stress.


My tent temp is 92 with extra fan on moving air.
The RH is 29....

I guess I have more home work to do.


----------



## KGB30

canfan specs

: 392 @ 0 wg * 
RPM**: 2940 
Max Watts: 138
Amps: 1.15 @ 115 Vac 60 HZ 

Sones: 12 @ 0.10 wg &#8224;

Diameter: 15.1" 
Width: 9.1" 
Blade Design: 
   Reversed Curve 
Housing: 
  Metal with Powder 
  Coating 
Inlet/Outlet: 5.9"


----------



## KGB30

What the tent is made of..

This is a multi-purpose growing tent.  The exterior is made of Commercial Grade Super Heavy Duty Nylon.  The inner lining is made of highly reflective water proof pvc plastic.  This unit is designed with exterior zippers so that you can setup and take down in minutes.  The frame is very sturdy with metal rods that is connected with high quality pole connectors.  There're multiple vents to accommodate your fan and filter.  Don't be fooled by cheap imitation tents that uses not waterproof material and low quality vinyl.


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Also, I would like to see the room running with the 1ker in there and a temp reading. Looks like it was lights out when you showed that reading. ANyways, nice setup...had to post twice.


 

Hey..

Thanks for letting me know ok.. I contacted the guy I baught it from on ebay.. What tent is good?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

you need to ask for your money back and go buY a HOMEBOX. they have PE or polyetheylene liners which are just as waterproof  and just as reflective but won't kill your plants or hurt your health.I would contact the seller and ask for a refund. 

It may suck to know you just put it up, but imagine putting a group of plants in there and they yellow for no reason and die. That's what happens with pvc lined grow tents. 

I would suggest getting a refund, and if the seller won't work with you then give em bad rep. Sick rooms are no fun, HydroHut brand tents are now safe also and so are the Jardin darkroom series tents. All the knockoffs  on E bay and even the HTG tents are sick.... 

PVC is toxic to your health. IF you don't believe me i can find you thread after thread of dead or dying plants with no explanations. 

Google PVC and your health and you will see... PVC is no good


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Homebox was the original and the ONLY company to never have a sick tent. ..... well that's been reported anyways. You can smell the chemicals in the plastic gassifying  after about an hour with your HID on ...... turn it on and stick your head in. Make sure to leave off the carbon scrubber.Otherwise you won't be able to smell it.

Only way to explain it is a chemical type smell.


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> you need to ask for your money back and go buY a HOMEBOX. they have PE or polyetheylene liners which are just as waterproof and just as reflective but won't kill your plants or hurt your health.I would contact the seller and ask for a refund.
> 
> It may suck to know you just put it up, but imagine putting a group of plants in there and they yellow for no reason and die. That's what happens with pvc lined grow tents.
> 
> I would suggest getting a refund, and if the seller won't work with you then give em bad rep. Sick rooms are no fun, HydroHut brand tents are now safe also and so are the Jardin darkroom series tents. All the knockoffs on E bay and even the HTG tents are sick....
> 
> PVC is toxic to your health. IF you don't believe me i can find you thread after thread of dead or dying plants with no explanations.
> 
> Google PVC and your health and you will see... PVC is no good


 



I read Homebox is bad too.. Ya I email him so who knows buddie..

Is the link look at it buddie


----------



## KGB30

http://www.torontohemp.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=7216&sid=9003fe8c0706a3de2bc835652b56824b


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Take this into account. I got a Homebox, ordered directly form them, i run 1200w in it, and i have NO problems with a sick room. I researched for a few weeks before buying my tent , all other brands all had major bad rep except the Homebox, like i said, many of the newer HYDROHUTS and the Secret Jardin tents are fine  or supposed to be. I just think Homebox caught it early, and alot of these companies are getting rid of old merchandise to turn a profit on somethng that isn't sellable.

It's not the glue that's killing the plants , its the PVC liner inside.
Just run the lights for a while and see if you smell anything,  if you don't then try it i guess, but honestly i would not grow in one. 

Many a sick tent thread on icmag.com

Sad to see great genetics down the tube over a company just trying to save some cash because PE is more expensive. Also another reason the Homebox is more expensive then all the other tents. 

I would still ask for a refund. I wouldn't chance my babies.... maybe do a run of something you wouldn't mind losing like, bagseed or lowryder. LOL anything but your best babies first run. That way, nothing is lost but time.


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Take this into account. I got a Homebox, ordered directly form them, i run 1200w in it, and i have NO problems with a sick room. I researched for a few weeks before buying my tent , all other brands all had major bad rep except the Homebox, like i said, many of the newer HYDROHUTS and the Secret Jardin tents are fine or supposed to be. I just think Homebox caught it early, and alot of these companies are getting rid of old merchandise to turn a profit on somethng that isn't sellable.
> 
> It's not the glue that's killing the plants , its the PVC liner inside.
> Just run the lights for a while and see if you smell anything, if you don't then try it i guess, but honestly i would not grow in one.
> 
> Many a sick tent thread on icmag.com
> 
> Sad to see great genetics down the tube over a company just trying to save some cash because PE is more expensive. Also another reason the Homebox is more expensive then all the other tents.
> 
> I would still ask for a refund. I wouldn't chance my babies.... maybe do a run of something you wouldn't mind losing like, bagseed or lowryder. LOL anything but your best babies first run. That way, nothing is lost but time.


 

Where did ya buy your homebox at ?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

http://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/

Click on the no pvc logo i think it will tell you there.

Anyways, hope i have helped . I am not trying to be a butt, i am just looking out for a fellow grower.


----------



## andy52

i have a homebox and had no problems with it,except setting it up.no directions came with it.but i got it.no smell,other than the new smell for awhile.plants doing great.i love the tents i have.yes i ordered a 2nd tent from the same place.love it


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> http://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/
> 
> Click on the no pvc logo i think it will tell you there.
> 
> Anyways, hope i have helped . I am not trying to be a butt, i am just looking out for a fellow grower.


 

Oh no problem buddie.. I appreciate you being honest.... You ever come to Cali I'll smoke ya out. lol...


This is why MP is great because of members like you...


----------



## KGB30

andy52 said:
			
		

> i have a homebox and had no problems with it,except setting it up.no directions came with it.but i got it.no smell,other than the new smell for awhile.plants doing great.i love the tents i have.yes i ordered a 2nd tent from the same place.love it


 

I appreciate the advice. Thanks.   Good morning too ya all..


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> http://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/
> 
> Click on the no pvc logo i think it will tell you there.
> 
> Anyways, hope i have helped . I am not trying to be a butt, i am just looking out for a fellow grower.


 

Is this going to be big enough for the 1,000 watt MH/HPS..  So I can order it.. What do ya think.



Size assembled (cm):100 x 100 x 200(inch):39,5 x 39,5 x 78,75Size Packed (cm):110 x 38 x 10(inch):43,3 x 15 x 4,25Weight (kg):12(us lb):25


----------



## I Eat Valium

Just a word about the Tents. The HYDROHUT is the bad one.
The SunHut from Sunlight Supply or "NGW" is all good.
I run a grow shop and that has been a huge deal.
The only grow tents we sell here now are the SunHut from
Sunlight Supply. We have not had any returned either. Too bad 
for me I brought one of the HydroHuts home to start my Ice Cream
and White Rhyno seeds in. They germinated and withered up and
turned white within 2 weeks, and that was just running a small
CFL. If your Tent doesn't have brown trim on the outside it should
be all good.


----------



## KGB30

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> Just a word about the Tents. The HYDROHUT is the bad one.
> The SunHut from Sunlight Supply or "NGW" is all good.
> I run a grow shop and that has been a huge deal.
> The only grow tents we sell here now are the SunHut from
> Sunlight Supply. We have not had any returned either. Too bad
> for me I brought one of the HydroHuts home to start my Ice Cream
> and White Rhyno seeds in. They germinated and withered up and
> turned white within 2 weeks, and that was just running a small
> CFL. If your Tent doesn't have brown trim on the outside it should
> be all good.


 

It has black in white trim...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Is this going to be big enough for the 1,000 watt MH/HPS..  So I can order it.. What do ya think.
> 
> 
> 
> Size assembled (cm):100 x 100 x 200(inch):39,5 x 39,5 x 78,75Size Packed (cm):110 x 38 x 10(inch):43,3 x 15 x 4,25Weight (kg):12(us lb):25



The Homebox Original is what i run and that sounds about spot on on the measurements. 

Again Homebox's don't suffer from sick room syndrome either. Glad to hear some other brands are fixing the problem. 

In that same tent i run my two 600's.a 1k er will fit in there perfect, if i had it to do all over again, i would of bought the homebox XL it's 4x4 and prob would of give me more room . Anyways either the original or xl should give you what you want.


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> The Homebox Original is what i run and that sounds about spot on on the measurements.
> 
> Again Homebox's don't suffer from sick room syndrome either. Glad to hear some other brands are fixing the problem.
> 
> In that same tent i run my two 600's.a 1k er will fit in there perfect, if i had it to do all over again, i would of bought the homebox XL it's 4x4 and prob would of give me more room . Anyways either the original or xl should give you what you want.


 

I just want ya to know thanks for ya help... I appreciate it..... Thanks buddie.


----------



## someguy

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Is this going to be big enough for the 1,000 watt MH/HPS..  So I can order it.. What do ya think.
> 
> 
> 
> Size assembled (cm):100 x 100 x 200(inch):39,5 x 39,5 x 78,75Size Packed (cm):110 x 38 x 10(inch):43,3 x 15 x 4,25Weight (kg):12(us lb):25



the website said ideal for 400w for the l size. 1000w a lot bigger. but i am a lighting novice fo sho. the xl tent is the only that says suitable for 1000w though.


----------



## KGB30

someguy said:
			
		

> the website said ideal for 400w for the l size. 1000w a lot bigger. but i am a lighting novice fo sho. the xl tent is the only that says suitable for 1000w though.


 
Dude my wife kill me if I get a bigger tent then what I already have thats for sure..lol


----------



## someguy

oh damn, just startin to look at details of these tents. i want one, just might have to buy one. thanks for buy a shatty tent KGB (j/k), or else who knows how long it would have taken to find these ones. cant wait to see ya get it goin.


----------



## KGB30

someguy said:
			
		

> oh damn, just startin to look at details of these tents. i want one, just might have to buy one. thanks for buy a shatty tent KGB (j/k), or else who knows how long it would have taken to find these ones. cant wait to see ya get it goin.


 
I'll order one this week... Not worried... My beans are sprouting nicely so my plan is moving a head so far ... 

2 Buddha Cheese sprouted and 1 Bubble Gum sprouted all yesterday... 

No thai yet sprouted


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> http://www.buy-the-homebox.com/shop/
> 
> Click on the no pvc logo i think it will tell you there.
> 
> Anyways, hope i have helped . I am not trying to be a butt, i am just looking out for a fellow grower.


 
I am going to get the Homebox XL... A little bigger but oh well... Wife isn't going to be happy...Oh well..


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*I had a Sun-hut a while back I think 8 x 4 it was their biggest. I did get a contaminated one. The Hydro Store I buy everything from returned all my $$ with no problems.
They tried to sell me a Homebox but I got 2 complete  1000-Watt-HPS setups instead. The Homebox they had setup was really nice. Several upgraded features and they said NO worry about any problems.
I hope to get one in the future I will wait and see what your outcome is and what you think!! I had 3 400 watt hps @ that time and it was not even close for the large one I had maybe about half of what light was needed.*
 :ccc: :bong1: :aok: :joint: :bong:​


----------



## KGB30

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *I had a Sun-hut a while back I think 8 x 4 it was their biggest. I did get a contaminated one. The Hydro Store I buy everything from returned all my $$ with no problems.*
> *They tried to sell me a Homebox but I got 2 complete 1000-Watt-HPS setups instead. The Homebox they had setup was really nice. Several upgraded features and they said NO worry about any problems.*
> *I hope to get one in the future I will wait and see what your outcome is and what you think!! I had 3 400 watt hps @ that time and it was not even close for the large one I had maybe about half of what light was needed.*
> 
> :ccc: :bong1: :aok: :joint: :bong: ​


 


Ya I'll let ya know buddie any issues with Homebox...


----------



## andy52

hey man,whats up.hope you have it all ironed out.i had major heat issues with mine,homebox XL. i still have to keep the front open during lights on time.it gets hot in there and i have it vented above what recommended.and running a 400w. with vented reflector.got to hook up an ac directly to the intake side to keep it cool.kgb30,be careful with the 1000w in there.do like me and leave her open while running.i am ordering a portable ac unit to hook to both tents.thats the only way to be able to close the tent completely.i have a 465 cfm blower and it doesn't keep it cool enough to close up the tent.only thing is the ac running all the time.portable ac is the answer.good luck my friend.let me know


----------



## KGB30

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey man,whats up.hope you have it all ironed out.i had major heat issues with mine,homebox XL. i still have to keep the front open during lights on time.it gets hot in there and i have it vented above what recommended.and running a 400w. with vented reflector.got to hook up an ac directly to the intake side to keep it cool.kgb30,be careful with the 1000w in there.do like me and leave her open while running.i am ordering a portable ac unit to hook to both tents.thats the only way to be able to close the tent completely.i have a 465 cfm blower and it doesn't keep it cool enough to close up the tent.only thing is the ac running all the time.portable ac is the answer.good luck my friend.let me know


 

What ac unit did ya buy Andy52  buddie?

Ya puff gave me some ideals and Oc.... Get light issue fixed and how are your plants to day....   Oh man am I stoned.. I smoke some pink Maui I baught from the club..


----------



## andy52

cool,be glad to say i'm smokin my own grow.won't it be nice.my girl is doing good now.i just got to keep her on the water for about a week or so.not sure on the ac yet,the 1 i'm lookin at cost 400 bucks.got to have 1 tho.gettin tired of keepin the front open and runnin duct everywhere to try to get enough air in it.i have it runnin from the central ac,but it needs to be constant.when the ac kicks off it heats up too much to close the tent up.you having any luck with your cooling.you had better have some ac pumpin to it,if you live in a hot area that is.just another month and it will start to cool down some here.but not really that hot now,about 82 today,but trying to use outside air is no good.found that out quick.good luck my friend and take care.
might move mine to the basement,lots cooler down there and constant temps.


----------



## KGB30

andy52 said:
			
		

> cool,be glad to say i'm smokin my own grow.won't it be nice.my girl is doing good now.i just got to keep her on the water for about a week or so.not sure on the ac yet,the 1 i'm lookin at cost 400 bucks.got to have 1 tho.gettin tired of keepin the front open and runnin duct everywhere to try to get enough air in it.i have it runnin from the central ac,but it needs to be constant.when the ac kicks off it heats up too much to close the tent up.you having any luck with your cooling.you had better have some ac pumpin to it,if you live in a hot area that is.just another month and it will start to cool down some here.but not really that hot now,about 82 today,but trying to use outside air is no good.found that out quick.good luck my friend and take care.
> might move mine to the basement,lots cooler down there and constant temps.


 

Ya the basement is a better setup and more stealth & private. .

My tent is 92 at the bottom... I need to get another temp... I can not grow inside until the Sativas are harvested... They are showing hairs & no balls...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

I am glad to see you following my advice. Maybe one of the Mods will jump in and back me up on the PVC problem in grow tents. You will love the Homebox. Trust me. Mine not only contains my plants, but with active exhaust and intake no smell enters the room. Open the tent and it' like getting punched in the mouth with skunk odor. 

Anyways, hopefully you are getting a full refund for your purchase of the knockoff tent.


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> I am glad to see you following my advice. Maybe one of the Mods will jump in and back me up on the PVC problem in grow tents. You will love the Homebox. Trust me. Mine not only contains my plants, but with active exhaust and intake no smell enters the room. Open the tent and it' like getting punched in the mouth with skunk odor.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully you are getting a full refund for your purchase of the knockoff tent.


 

Thanks buddie I appreciate the good advice... I email homebox about the shipping charge wasn't to much... I'll order this week... Need any help let me know I ow you..


----------



## KGB30

I ordered the Homebox to day and some beans..


----------



## KGB30

I recieved the email and this is what the guy stated..

"Yes, we have heard about that. Basically the reason why those tents are being recalled is because they were adding chemicals to the tent to make it more cost efficient. We are not doing that. We have had no complaints about our tent so far. Your plants will not die."


----------



## someguy

did you ask for a refund if you return it still?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

They are lying KGB. Ebay's feedback system is also made to deter bad feedback,  and normally it's never posted.  They aren't adding chemicals,there should be no glues or sprays on the tent. 

It's the PVC liner doing it. Every company that has had problems now uses PE or polyethylene liners instead.  I would ask for a refund and tell them you would rather not chance it. You are just unsatisfied with an inferior product.... 

They can say what they want, because their feedback system on commiunist bay is like the media in china. Only the good gets out.By the way ALL tents are made in China even homebox brand. It's the MATERIALS THEY ARE MADE FROM. WHY would a tent manufacturer spray a tent with chemicals? They are sewn together in sheets of materials, everything is sewn not glued, and spraying the tents with something would do what for te finished product?

I think this person is blowing smoke up your hoo haa


----------



## KGB30

someguy said:
			
		

> did you ask for a refund if you return it still?


 

It's been two months since I baught it... I asked him if I can return it... Waiting for a reply...


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> They are lying KGB. Ebay's feedback system is also made to deter bad feedback, and normally it's never posted. They aren't adding chemicals,there should be no glues or sprays on the tent.
> 
> It's the PVC liner doing it. Every company that has had problems now uses PE or polyethylene liners instead. I would ask for a refund and tell them you would rather not chance it. You are just unsatisfied with an inferior product....
> 
> They can say what they want, because their feedback system on commiunist bay is like the media in china. Only the good gets out.By the way ALL tents are made in China even homebox brand. It's the MATERIALS THEY ARE MADE FROM. WHY would a tent manufacturer spray a tent with chemicals? They are sewn together in sheets of materials, everything is sewn not glued, and spraying the tents with something would do what for te finished product?
> 
> I think this person is blowing smoke up your hoo haa


 


Ya thats why ya got to read or have good buddie like I have hear at MP... I think he had 30 day refund... it's been two or more...lol.. Oh well... Life goes on...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

well, man that sux, would of been worse to see a bunch of your babies die off from being poisoned.


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> well, man that sux, would of been worse to see a bunch of your babies die off from being poisoned.


 
Ya it would of sucked... Thats why it's importent to do a build  journal... 


Thanks again..


----------



## KGB30

Ebay Saler name: endlessrewards"


Saler stated "Im sorry, all sales are final". 




*Don't buy from this guy*


----------



## andy52

what cha gonna do my friend?i sure hate to hear that crap.not very good business tactics.i would post it everywhere and in their comments section also.so,so sorry.hope you get a homebox,was lookin forward to swapping ideas about our tent grom.let me know something mt friend.


----------



## KGB30

andy52 said:
			
		

> what cha gonna do my friend?i sure hate to hear that crap.not very good business tactics.i would post it everywhere and in their comments section also.so,so sorry.hope you get a homebox,was lookin forward to swapping ideas about our tent grom.let me know something mt friend.


 

I ordered sunday Homebox XL... lol .. Good evening Andy52..

Ya that would be cool to share ideals..


----------



## [email protected]

did you give him good rep i hate that one time i got bad deal on ebay and gave them good rep, if you did you can go back and put these tents are made of pvc bad for growing under rep.

also is panda film made from pvc plastic?


----------



## KGB30

[email protected] said:
			
		

> did you give him good rep i hate that one time i got bad deal on ebay and gave them good rep, if you did you can go back and put these tents are made of pvc bad for growing under rep.
> 
> also is panda film made from pvc plastic?


 
I do not know buddie.. I'll look into it..


----------



## KGB30

Sorting out the Vinyls &#8211; When is "Vinyl" not PVC?

Vinyl is commonly used as a shorthand name for polyvinyl chloride (PVC) plastic as used in a range of products from flooring to siding to wall covering. Most commonly, when a product is referred to as "vinyl," it is comprised primarily of PVC. Occasionally it also may refer to polyvinylidene chloride (PVDC) a closely related compound, used in food wraps ('Saran') and other films, that shares most of the same environmental health problems.

In chemistry, however, the term "vinyl' actually has a broader meaning, encompassing a range of different thermoplastic chemical compounds derived from ethylene. In addition to PVC, "vinyls" in building materials also include:
- ethylene vinyl acetate (EVA), used in films, wire coating and adhesives
- polyethylene vinyl acetate (PEVA) a copolymer of polyethylene and EVA used in shower curtains, body bags
- polyvinyl acetate (PVA), used in paints and adhesives, such as white glue, and
- polyvinyl butyral (PVB), used in safety glass films.

What differentiates PVC from the other vinyls is the addition of a chlorine molecule (the chloride "C" in PVC and PVDC). Chlorine is the source of many of the environmental health concerns with PVC, such as the generation of dioxin, a highly carcinogenic chemical produced in both the manufacture and disposal of PVC. Due to its persistent and bioaccumulative nature (it travels long distances without breaking down and concentrates as it moves up the food chain to humans) dioxin has become a global problem and an international treaty &#8211; the Stockholm Convention on persistent organic pollutants (POPs) - now prioritizes the elimination of processes that produce dioxin.

Some of the non chlorinated vinyls (EVA, PEVA, PVA and PVB) are now beginning to be used as direct substitutes for PVC. EVA has been in use for several years as a chlorine free substitute for PVC &#8211; primarily in non building materials like toys and athletic shoes, but occasionally as a protective film or binder. In the building industry, post-consumer recycled PVB is now beginning to be used to replace PVC in carpet backing. Absence of chlorine alone does not make these other vinyls the final answer in the search for green polymers. There are still plenty of toxic challenges and untested chemicals in the life cycle of any petrochemical product. As is the case with most other polymers competing with PVC, however, the weight of available evidence indicates that the absence of chlorine in the formula will generally render the lifecycle environmental health impacts of PVB and the other vinyls less harmful than PVC and initial study is bearing this out. Like the polyolefin plastics, the use of PVB and the other non chlorinated vinyls represents a step forward in the search for alternatives to PVC.

In summary, with the exception of paints, glues and certain films, "vinyl" as a product description almost always means made of PVC. The term vinyl in ethylene vinyl acetate (EVA), polyethylene vinyl acetate (PEVA), polyvinyl acetate (PVA), and polyvinyl butyral (PVB), however, does not refer to PVC and does not raise the same concerns associated with chlorinated molecules like PVC.

When in doubt about the use of the term "vinyl", ask if it is PVC. 
Posted by Ashley loves Leo at 12:14 PM   
Labels: PVC, vinyl 
0 comments

Just replace xx with tt's

hxxp://hiddenrecovery.blogspot.com/2008/05/vinyls-vs-pvc-what-is-what.html


----------



## occg.hydro

[email protected] said:
			
		

> also is panda film made from pvc plastic?



panda is made out of polyethylene not PVC. It won't give off any toxic fumes. polyethylene is used in agriculture, toys, etc... Keep in mind though that even polyethylene breaks down under UV exposure, any poly product will. Best bet would be to replace it every 2 years or so just to be safe. I've always used mylar or flat white paint so I've never had to deal with it but I set up a room for my buddy using panda and he never had any issues with it.


----------



## KGB30

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> panda is made out of polyethylene not PVC. It won't give off any toxic fumes. polyethylene is used in agriculture, toys, etc... Keep in mind though that even polyethylene breaks down under UV exposure, any poly product will. Best bet would be to replace it every 2 years or so just to be safe. I've always used mylar or flat white paint so I've never had to deal with it but I set up a room for my buddy using panda and he never had any issues with it.


 

Thanks OC for advice buddy


----------



## KGB30

I just recieved my HomeBox XL today I'll be putting it together tomorrow


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Good man. I am glad to see you got it. You will be pleased trust me.

Anyways, just glad to see you not have to deal with a sick room. Pwn that tent off on ebay to somebody else. Try to reap something from it.Unless you believe in karma, then otherwise i would get rid of it. PVC is nasty stuff.


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Good man. I am glad to see you got it. You will be pleased trust me.
> 
> Anyways, just glad to see you not have to deal with a sick room. Pwn that tent off on ebay to somebody else. Try to reap something from it.Unless you believe in karma, then otherwise i would get rid of it. PVC is nasty stuff.


 

Thanks buddy... I'll get some new pictures up of the new HomeBox XL tent.. Have a good night....


----------



## Elven

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I just recieved my HomeBox XL today I'll be putting it together tomorrow



:clap::clap: That is awesome KGB I hope you grow some AK-47.


----------



## KGB30

Elven said:
			
		

> :clap::clap: That is awesome KGB I hope you grow some AK-47.


 
OMG dud that is some strong ********. I got some from a club my first time buying legal and OMG what a high... 


Thanks for the visit.. Good luck to ya build.


----------



## KGB30

Some new pictures of the HomeBox XL


----------



## KGB30

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Some new pictures of the HomeBox XL


 

Bottom temps 79

Top temps 82


----------



## KGB30

Top temps 82

Bottom temps 81

I am going to have to get another can fan to bring in fresh air..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

awesome man. Maybe you can do a comparison on build quality on both the tents. I am sure you can sell that tent pretty easily on ebay. Anyways, Happy growing man, and yeah with a 1ker in there i would have a forced intake and exhaust with the intake running less cfm than exhaust so you maintain neg pressure in the tent, and maintain no smell.

Anyways KGB happy growing man .


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> awesome man. Maybe you can do a comparison on build quality on both the tents. I am sure you can sell that tent pretty easily on ebay. Anyways, Happy growing man, and yeah with a 1ker in there i would have a forced intake and exhaust with the intake running less cfm than exhaust so you maintain neg pressure in the tent, and maintain no smell.
> 
> Anyways KGB happy growing man .


 

Man is that tent built stronger... Thanks for the refer... It doesn't get as hot as the other tent... I just need to bring fresh air... I also need to figure where todirect the exitting air in apartment.

Thanks buddy owe ya one..


----------



## Elven

That is cool. I assume that is for indoors? well it would be for me, the winds here reach over 60 MPH I can barely have a fence in November let alone a pvc tent . 

Is it better to use a carbon filter for intake air? I was just going to use some pantyhose to cover my intake, is that not going to work? 

Again Good luck and a side by side comparison would be nice.


----------



## KGB30

Elven said:
			
		

> That is cool. I assume that is for indoors? well it would be for me, the winds here reach over 60 MPH I can barely have a fence in November let alone a pvc tent .
> 
> Is it better to use a carbon filter for intake air? I was just going to use some pantyhose to cover my intake, is that not going to work?
> 
> Again Good luck and a side by side comparison would be nice.


 

Indoor grow for Fall... Have two wate for the Sativas to be done first... Staying in the law of my card...  I don't know too much about filters... I would ask  4U2SMOKE OR Slowmo77... Thanks for the visit...


----------



## andy52

wow man,thats cool.glad you got hooked up.just too bad you had to go thru the deal with the other tent.yeah these tents are fine.just hot and need to vent properly.good luck my friend.


----------



## KGB30

andy52 said:
			
		

> wow man,thats cool.glad you got hooked up.just too bad you had to go thru the deal with the other tent.yeah these tents are fine.just hot and need to vent properly.good luck my friend.


 
Thanks Andy52 for  the visit....  The tent seems to be cooler then the last one... I just have to fine tune it... No problem..


----------



## DomsChron

WHY haven't I visited this thread before? AMAZING setup buddy.


----------



## KGB30

DomsChron said:
			
		

> WHY haven't I visited this thread before? AMAZING setup buddy.


 
Thanks buddy for the visit...

Thats mad props coming from a killer grower.. Man your ladies make me drewel.:hubba: .


*I have been reading the Indoor growing Bibble.*

What do ya prefer?

Platter growing so the roots grow crazy?

                      OR

Plastic pot or plastic bags?


For best grow environment for the roots..


----------



## DomsChron

I'm not too sure about plastic bags compared to plastic pots. Plastic pots will help your roots against shock but the bags wont because the roots can be shocked with any touching or moving the bags.

I however am not familiar with Platter growing.


----------



## KGB30

DomsChron said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure about plastic bags compared to plastic pots. Plastic pots will help your roots against shock but the bags wont because the roots can be shocked with any touching or moving the bags.
> 
> I however am not familiar with Platter growing.


 

Thanks Dom....  I baught a intak fane & controller to bring in fresh air... I am running test to see if I fix the temperature problem.... Running 20 minutes right now.

80 bottom

82 top...


----------



## KGB30

Updated pics


----------



## KGB30

Okay so:

The top temps 83

The Bottom temps 83


We will see in another 30 minutes


Waiting for my frient to come so I  can go to Home depot to get some wood...

I have to build boxes to house the fans to keep down the noise ..

I am going to build a  flat table to hold the plants with rigges to keep the plants from getting root rot ..


----------



## occg.hydro

Elven said:
			
		

> That is cool. I assume that is for indoors? well it would be for me, the winds here reach over 60 MPH I can barely have a fence in November let alone a pvc tent .
> 
> Is it better to use a carbon filter for intake air? I was just going to use some pantyhose to cover my intake, is that not going to work?
> 
> Again Good luck and a side by side comparison would be nice.




I have a HEPA filter on my intake. I'm sure a carbon filter would work but it's way more expensive. The one I got has a 4" flange on it and cost about 80 bucks. I know they make one with a 6" flange for a little bit more. I'm sure pantyhose will help with larger stuff but the HEPA really seems to do the trick. I put one of those inline duct booster fans on it and it keeps everything just below the exhaust CFM, breathing freely. I haven't had any problems with mold, insects, etc at all. I'm also really careful about that stuff though.


----------



## occg.hydro

Lookin good KGB! Are you going to use co2 with this one?


----------



## KGB30

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> Lookin good KGB! Are you going to use co2 with this one?


 

I stablized the temps...  I don't know buddy...  How hard is to s tart a co2 & what ya need as in equipment...


----------



## occg.hydro

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I stablized the temps...  I don't know buddy...  How hard is to s tart a co2 & what ya need as in equipment...



6x 2 liter soda bottles

2x Gatorade bottles (8oz or 12oz is fine, just as long as they have big caps, gatorade, powerade, etc)

5lbs sugar

9tsp yeast (3 packets should be more than enough)

25ft clear air line tubing

pretty cheap for all the supplies. they had soda on buy 3 get 3 free at vons. The sugar and yeast has to be changed out every 10 days or so to really get good benefits but sugar and yeast is pretty cheap. I got some bottles sitting around so I'll take some pictures tonight if I have time and put together a little tutorial if you want. I think somewhere on my grow journal I posted some links to good sites that I gote my info from. I'll put up some pics tonight though.


----------



## royalgrower

Hey there KGB30.  First timer here and looking to do the tent grow as well.  Just read your whole journal!  Man do I have a lot to learn.  Hoping you could help me out...I cant post my url since I havent made 15 posts yet.  I got a journal in the grow room setup section as well. Check it out when you got time. Thanks bud!


----------



## KGB30

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> 6x 2 liter soda bottles
> 
> 2x Gatorade bottles (8oz or 12oz is fine, just as long as they have big caps, gatorade, powerade, etc)
> 
> 5lbs sugar
> 
> 9tsp yeast (3 packets should be more than enough)
> 
> 25ft clear air line tubing
> 
> pretty cheap for all the supplies. they had soda on buy 3 get 3 free at vons. The sugar and yeast has to be changed out every 10 days or so to really get good benefits but sugar and yeast is pretty cheap. I got some bottles sitting around so I'll take some pictures tonight if I have time and put together a little tutorial if you want. I think somewhere on my grow journal I posted some links to good sites that I gote my info from. I'll put up some pics tonight though.


 

Ya that would be cool buddy.. Would help me & other newbies like me... Afgan Kush sprouted to day.. I executed another male... I have two female confirmed and one  not showing yet.lol.

Thanks for the help buddy


----------



## KGB30

royalgrower said:
			
		

> Hey there KGB30. First timer here and looking to do the tent grow as well. Just read your whole journal! Man do I have a lot to learn. Hoping you could help me out...I cant post my url since I havent made 15 posts yet. I got a journal in the grow room setup section as well. Check it out when you got time. Thanks bud!


 
Ya know problem buddy.. Check out PuffNStuff thread and Doms thread and my buddy thread occg.hydro... Mellisa is awesome grower and little buddy 4U2smoke check his thread..


----------



## Elven

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I stablized the temps...  I don't know buddy...  How hard is to s tart a co2 & what ya need as in equipment...



I was thinking of getting a small dry ice dispenser has anyone used dry ice to add C02? I also would like to see the CO2 dispenser.


----------



## KGB30

Elven said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting a small dry ice dispenser has anyone used dry ice to add C02?


 
First good morning buddy..

I would post a thread with a "?" mark  stating your question Smal Dry Ice Dispencer QUESTION in the INDOOR GROWING SECTION...

That all the pros can give ya some good advice on it... I don't know for sure my self...


----------



## occg.hydro

Elven said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting a small dry ice dispenser has anyone used dry ice to add C02? I also would like to see the CO2 dispenser.



I tried dry ice before I switched to yeast. it's damn near impossible to control how quickly dry ice evaporates. it took me about 36 hours to go through a 5lb block. If you could find some way to keep it cool enough it might work but i found yeast to be easier, more consistant and cheaper. For the amount you'd pay to buy enough dry ice to get through a crop you could've bought a full out co2 tank and the whole deal twice over. With the yeast method I've been using it costs about $5/week to keep co2 goin strong. Here are links to helpful sites. I used the method in the youtube video but with 2 cups sugar / 1.5 tsp yeast per bottle. I made 6 of the yeast bottles and then took a gatorade bottle & drilled 7 holes in the cap (1 for each of the yeast bottles and 1 for an output). Pull the air tube from the yeast bottles through the holes in the gatorade cap far enough that it sits in the middle of the gatorade bottle then the cap's screwed on. Put enough water in the gatorade bottle to just cover the bottom of the air tubes so that when the yeast bottles bubble it makes a bubble in the gatorade bottle. Sorry if I don't make much sense. There's a pic of some experimenting I was doing on 7-8-08 in my journal that shows a ghetto setup I tried, just use 2 liters. Check out the links though, they explain the idea way better than my stoned *** is. In the pic I was trying it out with some different bottles. JUST USE THE 2L BOTTLES!!! milk jugs don't work, it's just easier with the 2L's, trust me. Either way, it helps illustrate the idea I guess. Hope it helps.

Youtube video explaining the process -
www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZFM9ZpaqGM&feature=related

Some guy's site who knows way to much about making co2 with yeast - 
www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Elven

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> I tried dry ice before I switched to yeast. it's damn near impossible to control how quickly dry ice evaporates. it took me about 36 hours to go through a 5lb block. If you could find some way to keep it cool enough it might work but i found yeast to be easier, more consistant and cheaper. For the amount you'd pay to buy enough dry ice to get through a crop you could've bought a full out co2 tank and the whole deal twice over. With the yeast method I've been using it costs about $5/week to keep co2 goin strong. Here are links to helpful sites. I used the method in the youtube video but with 2 cups sugar / 1.5 tsp yeast per bottle. I made 6 of the yeast bottles and then took a gatorade bottle & drilled 7 holes in the cap (1 for each of the yeast bottles and 1 for an output). Pull the air tube from the yeast bottles through the holes in the gatorade cap far enough that it sits in the middle of the gatorade bottle then the cap's screwed on. Put enough water in the gatorade bottle to just cover the bottom of the air tubes so that when the yeast bottles bubble it makes a bubble in the gatorade bottle. Sorry if I don't make much sense. There's a pic of some experimenting I was doing on 7-8-08 in my journal that shows a ghetto setup I tried, just use 2 liters. Check out the links though, they explain the idea way better than my stoned *** is. In the pic I was trying it out with some different bottles. JUST USE THE 2L BOTTLES!!! milk jugs don't work, it's just easier with the 2L's, trust me. Either way, it helps illustrate the idea I guess. Hope it helps.
> 
> Youtube video explaining the process -
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZFM9ZpaqGM&feature=related
> 
> Some guy's site who knows way to much about making co2 with yeast -
> www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html
> 
> Enjoy!




Thanks for the info I am totally going to use yeast never even thought of it. but that kid is funny he says. "what happens is when you mix the water yeast and sugar some process happens that makes CO2" I laughed my *** off. but good info. I am thinking of just making one 2 litter per plant and place the exit tab near the stem of each plant. What do you think


----------



## occg.hydro

Elven said:
			
		

> I am thinking of just making one 2 litter per plant and place the exit tab near the stem of each plant. What do you think



that should work great!  I would put the second bottle with water in it on each one just to make sure that the mixture doesn't foam over in to the medium though, it also acts as a bubble counter so you know when the mixture has stopped producing co2 and needs to be replaced. Just make sure the mixture doesn't get on your plants or in the medium, it's alcohol (basically crude, undistilled rum) and it will cause major issues if it spills. I took some pics of the ones I use and put them up in my grow journal today, not as ghetto as the ones on 7-8-08.


----------



## Elven

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> that should work great!  I would put the second bottle with water in it on each one just to make sure that the mixture doesn't foam over in to the medium though, it also acts as a bubble counter so you know when the mixture has stopped producing co2 and needs to be replaced. Just make sure the mixture doesn't get on your plants or in the medium, it's alcohol (basically crude, undistilled rum) and it will cause major issues if it spills. I took some pics of the ones I use and put them up in my grow journal today, not as ghetto as the ones on 7-8-08.



A check valve would do that wouldn't it?


----------



## occg.hydro

Elven said:
			
		

> A check valve would do that wouldn't it?


it should, give it a shot. I like having a bubble counter, but it's not really needed I guess as long as you change out the mixture every 10 days or so.


----------



## KGB30

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> it should, give it a shot. I like having a bubble counter, but it's not really needed I guess as long as you change out the mixture every 10 days or so.


 

What is the machine hooked to the tubes buddie?


----------



## occg.hydro

the one in the diagram is an aquarium reactor. It enriches the water with co2 and oxygen. All the info I got on how to make these things was taken from people making them for their aquariums. Not necessary for what we're doing.


----------



## KGB30

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> the one in the diagram is an aquarium reactor. It enriches the water with co2 and oxygen. All the info I got on how to make these things was taken from people making them for their aquariums. Not necessary for what we're doing.


 
When I  get my building done then I'll start on the co2...Thanks buddy & good morning.


I w ent to the club for a patient rights meets... They have cinderella 99 beans 14 of them for $55 dollars from Sensi seed


----------



## occg.hydro

good stuff bro! I need to start collecting some beans.


----------



## KGB30

Pictures of the Fan box


----------



## KGB30

I painted the Can-Fan stand white... Hear are some pictures


----------



## KGB30

So far I am running a final test before I start to grow...


----------



## KGB30

My last test..

I ran my big can-fan at midium and the temps was 85

I ran the it again on full blast and the temps where down one degree (84 degree).


I going to have to get some insullated air duck to keep that noisy beast quiet..lol Have a good day buddies.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

85f is well within range to grow in man. you need to get some plants in that homebox man. I am aching to see some buddage soon.


----------



## KGB30

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> 85f is well within range to grow in man. you need to get some plants in that homebox man. I am aching to see some buddage soon.


 
Are ya anticipating MJ PORN.lol

I have to get some insulated air duck 6 inch and then I should be ready.lol


----------



## Relentless999

so ur runnin a 1000watt in a homebox xl?  ow many plants do u plan to start and finish with?  u vegn with any different light or?


----------



## CharacterZero

I bet your temps would go down if you ran your light exhaust and your tent exhaust separately.  for your light, use a 400cfm fan to blow through the inline duct out the other side of the tent.  instead of sucking air out of the tent through a carbon filter.

now for your tent, keep your intake the same.  to exhaust your tent, just use a faster cfm fan and run it through a carbon filter to the outside of the tent.

I havn't used a tent, but i think this is the basic idea of keeping them cool with a 1000w.


----------



## burnalot420

hello everyone...i am about to be startin a jardin tent for flow. it is 5 x 5 x 7 and i also , like kgb planned on using a 1000w, i am a tent nube and would like all the input u guys had as far as the ventalation,fan cfm,etc.character zero, if you could elaborate a litle more, or kgb..anyone.it would be a huge help. peace Burn


----------

